# 72 hours of Herfing from New Jersey to Massachusetts



## Batista30

A few of us decided to meet (some of us for the first time) and put together a great time of herfing starting in NJ and finishing off in Mass on Saturday!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/eastern/281862-january-herf-mass.html

Day 1 (Thursday)

We started off smoking around 4pm at JRs in whippany with a bunch of puff brothers! I can tell you that many opus, woams and others met their fortunate fate today.

Left: Scott Right: Chris (Suzza)









Left: Jim (Ptpablo) Right: me (batista30)









This was a wonderful time for the four hours we were there! 
Day 2 begins tomorrow at 11am with Ray and I driving up to Mass to start the herfing again around 3pm with Zach and Chris. All 3 days of crazy pictures will be posted! :drinking:


----------



## Rock31

Looks like a great time!

Not happy that I missed tonight's activities but this was one battle I had to let go since I will be gone for two days


----------



## Zfog

Looks like a good time brother. Looking forward to tomorrow!!!


----------



## smelvis

When Justin and I did that for two weeks it was so much fun! Looks like you are having fun and looking forward to the pics.

Dave


----------



## Habano

Oh man wish I could join you guys! We could have a few smokes from the awesome bombs you guys sent me. Have fun gents and smoke one for us fellow brothers of the leaf!!


----------



## Batista30

smelvis said:


> When Justin and I did that for two weeks it was so much fun! Looks like you are having fun and looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Dave


I can imagine how much fun it was Dave. One of these times you'll have to join the east coast!



Starbuck said:


> Oh man wish I could join you guys! We could have a few smokes from the awesome bombs you guys sent me. Have fun gents and smoke one for us fellow brothers of the leaf!!


How much could a flight cost.....lol. We'll try to smoke one for every member of puff!:smoke:


----------



## smelvis

Batista30 said:


> I can imagine how much fun it was Dave. One of these times you'll have to join the east coast!


I will be at Ron's house sometime this spring smoking like madmen, maybe you could visit us, I can promise very good smoking


----------



## Rock31

I owe my good friend Bubba a visit to TN, he is about 2 hrs from Ron, maybe I can intertwine this somehow! Let me know dates when available.


----------



## ckay

Damnit! Wish I had known. I would've left the office to herf with you fools.


----------



## Rock31

Chris I missed this one but we try and get together once a week at JR.


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> I owe my good friend Bubba a visit to TN, he is about 2 hrs from Ron, maybe I can intertwine this somehow! Let me know dates when available.


Sounds good, we will have to clear this with Ron but I doubt he wouldn't want to :grouphug: visit with you all. I know I do :hug:


----------



## Batista30

ckay said:


> Damnit! Wish I had known. I would've left the office to herf with you fools.


Just PM me your phone number. I'll be there next week again(probably with ray and jim as well!) and will give you the heads up! (Didn't know you worked in the area)


----------



## dmgizzo

Looks like a good time, many hours of my mis-spent youth were at JRs in Whippany.

Rock on BOTL. :smoke:


----------



## Evonnida

When I head to NJ this year, we all better get together again...


----------



## Rock31

Evonnida said:


> When I head to NJ this year, we all better get together again...


Just give us dates and your #!


----------



## Evonnida

The dates are still very much TBD, but it's almost definite


----------



## Scott W.

Good times indeed...............I smoked a Fuente BTL and an Fuente Fuente Opus X....Both were excellent. Great company too.


----------



## Batista30

scottw said:


> Good times indeed...............I smoked a Fuente BTL and an Fuente Fuente Opus X....Both were excellent. Great company too.


IMO, the company was ok at best.....:behindsofa:


----------



## Scott W.

Batista30 said:


> IMO, the company was ok at best.....:behindsofa:


I was talking about the accompanying cigars to mine, not the people. You guys sucked. :grouphug:


----------



## Batista30

Its about 1:15am on day 2 of the herf and I am giving this update from the confines of biltmore hotel on my bb. As I type this, ursula and I are listening to Ray snore from the sofa bed. I will post pics later . Saturday's herf begins at 10am w an epernay and champagne . Good night


----------



## Scott W.

Have a great time Bro. POST PICS!!


----------



## Evonnida

Make sure you guys post what all was smoked!


----------



## Zfog

Evonnida said:


> Make sure you guys post what all was smoked!


 I smoked:
Rass
H Upman Tubo
Opus PL
Opus Power Ranger
Ashton VSG
Litto Gomez small bath #3
and a few others but its all kind of blurry. I got a total of 7 sticks in. I fell short of my ten smokes!!!

Wait til you guys see the pics....Haha!!! It was definately a great time!!!


----------



## Animal

I've gotta get back to the states. You guys have all the fun.


----------



## szyzk

Zfog said:


> I smoked:
> Rass
> H Upman Tubo
> Opus PL
> Opus Power Ranger
> Ashton VSG
> Litto Gomez small bath #3
> and a few others but its all kind of blurry. I got a total of 7 sticks in. I fell short of my ten smokes!!!
> 
> Wait til you guys see the pics....Haha!!! It was definately a great time!!!


Have any of you guys suffered from oxygen deprivation yet?


----------



## Zfog

szyzk said:


> Have any of you guys suffered from oxygen deprivation yet?


Yeah the first night there were like 8 of us and today there were 7 I believe, its all kind of hazy!
I swear at the end of last night I was sick of cigars! (yeah I said it)
I woke up this morning and was already dying to get back and fire up some beauties!!! We have issues!


----------



## Rock31

Just a few teasers pictures of Day 1 evening destruction!

***HUGE shout out to Batista30 from keeping my ass off a 2 1/2+ hr public transportation commute home, bastard was nice enough to drive me to Staten Island***


----------



## Zfog

I love the teasers!!!
You can't even see Mr. Fuente or Mrs. Fuente. (or anyone else for that matter) lol

You guys must have drank that bottle of yours Ray. Ha:tease:


----------



## szyzk

Rock31 said:


> Just a few teasers pictures of Day 1 evening destruction!
> 
> ***HUGE shout out to Batista30 from keeping my ass off a 2 1/2+ hr public transportation commute home, bastard was nice enough to drive me to Staten Island***


You guys aren't as messy as I thought you'd be.

:roll::twisted::heh:


----------



## Evonnida

That looks like an awful lot of fun!


----------



## canuck2099

Damn ! I need to find some BOTLs out my way to do that with. Good for you guys.


----------



## Batista30

I just got home a few minutes ago....

Here's a updated list of what was smoked:

Saint Luis Rey Habano
2 Power Rangers
2 Litto Gomez Small Batch #3
1 Illusione MK
Johnny O Cazadore
H. Upmann CC
Viaje Double Edged Sword
Illusione Singulare Phantom
5 Flying Pigs
San Cristobal 2XL
5 Illusione Epernay Le Ferme
Los Blancos Nine Lancero
2 LP T52 Toro
LP No. 9 Toro
Opus X Reserva De Chateau
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro
Ashton VSG
Opus Magnum O
Alt Twang
2 Opus P. Lancero
JDN
2 Gran Habano 2002
RASS
Viaje Holiday Blend
La Aroma De Cuba EE
RyJ Habano
Another VSG
CAO La Traviata
Tatuaje Petite Cazadores
Oliva V Torpedo
Ashton Classic
Kendalls 7-20-4
and some others I can't remember.

BTW, the list doesn't include the 10 cigars smoked on the thursday kickoff at JRS


----------



## Batista30

The follow pictures are from the car ride on Friday morning up to MASS.

Ray is snoring.









Ray is snoring some more.









Yes, Ray is still snoring.


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> The follow pictures are from the car ride on Friday morning up to MASS.
> 
> Ray is snoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray is snoring some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ray is still snoring.


Awww, he's all tuckered out!


----------



## Animal

Great pics, guys! That's an impressive list of smokes you guys enjoyed, too.


----------



## Rock31

Dammit! I thought those wouldn't come live on the Internet till tomorrow!


----------



## Evonnida

Ray, you sure are a purty sleeper!


----------



## Batista30

szyzk said:


> Awww, he's all tuckered out!


Andrew, it was alot of fun! We're already planning for the next herf to be the 1st or 2nd weekend of March in NJ.



Animal said:


> Great pics, guys! That's an impressive list of smokes you guys enjoyed, too.


Chad, great smokes, great lounge and great botls. What more could you ask for!


----------



## Animal

Batista30 said:


> Chad, great smokes, great lounge and great botls. What more could you ask for!


Can't think of much, that's pretty much all a guy needs...except maybe a good woman, you know, for later:tease:

Glad you fellas had a good time:smoke::drinking:


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> Andrew, it was alot of fun! We're already planning for the next herf to be the 1st or 2nd weekend of March in NJ.


I may be able to swing a trip on the weekend of the 12th.


----------



## Evonnida

szyzk said:


> I may be able to swing a trip on the weekend of the 12th.


That sucks as I wouldn't be able to head up there until the following weekend, the 19th.:rain:


----------



## Zfog

Its always going to be tough to plan for everyone to make it. Unfortunately that is how it goes. But hopefully it end up working out good for everybody!

Thanks for the updated smoke list Veeral. I forgot I smoked an EE Lancero. My first and it was smooooooth!


----------



## Batista30

szyzk said:


> I may be able to swing a trip on the weekend of the 12th.


We'll see what happen and how the voting goes based upon everyone's schedule. 



Evonnida said:


> That sucks as I wouldn't be able to head up there until the following weekend, the 19th.:rain:


Erich, you come to the east coast and I'll smoke with you as long as you want! Anytime! :happy:



Zfog said:


> Its always going to be tough to plan for everyone to make it. Unfortunately that is how it goes. But hopefully it end up working out good for everybody!
> 
> Thanks for the updated smoke list Veeral. I forgot I smoked an EE Lancero. My first and it was smooooooth!


Zach, all of us had a great time and my thanks go out to the 70to70 lounge for allowing us to herf without any problems, bunch of cool guys over there! Thanks to you Zach for setting it up!


----------



## Bunker

Batista30 said:


> Zach, all of us had a great time and my thanks go out to the 70to70 lounge for allowing us to herf without any problems, bunch of cool guys over there! Thanks to you Zach for setting it up!


I think the 70/70 is still in shock from the suitcase full of smokes you had with you there Mr. Fuente :lol:

I was only there for a few hours but it was great to meet you all and contribute to the pile of ashes on the table.


----------



## Rock31

I am Mr Fuente, no pictures please!









Here we have left to right: Rick(Bunker), Chris(Max Power) and Roger (Boston Rog)

Mr and Mr's Veeral Fuente









Zach(Zfog) in the tobacco fields









Rick(Bunker) also chilling in the fields









And unfortunately that is it for now since I came home to a lovely virus on my PC and I am not able to open any programs till I get it taken care of tonight.


----------



## smelvis

Thanks for the photos, Looks like good time by all. Veeral does the good Looking lady with you smoke cigars


----------



## Batista30

smelvis said:


> Thanks for the photos, Looks like good time by all. Veeral does the good Looking lady with you smoke cigars


She did smoke for a little bit with me a while back. But I am more than happy that she sits with me at the lounge when I smoke.


----------



## EricF

Looks like a great time was had by all! You all really did some cigar damage! WTG Guys!!! :tu

I do get back up from time to time so maybe we could hook up during that time!


----------



## smelvis

Batista30 said:


> She did smoke for a little bit with me a while back. But I am more than happy that she sits with me at the lounge when I smoke.


You can't ask for more than that you are a lucky guy as are many on here with cigar compatible GF's and Wife's. Lucky guy's!


----------



## Max_Power

This was definitely a blast. I'm looking forward to the next one and a train ride to NJ!

And a huge thanks to Veeral, who went out of his way to pick me up for day 2 and help learn me the difference between 2 & 4. Thanks again brother.


----------



## grumpy1328

Hmmm...somebody mentioned the weekend of the 12th...That weekend is my 60th birthday. Could be a nice way to celebrate!

Looking forward to the pics from Saturday. That table was trashed!
Veeral...you could add another stick for the Saturday list. I had a Nick's Stick (perdomo) on the way home!

Two hour ride each way from Springfield, and it was well worth the trip.


----------



## Zfog

Someones gotta kick Ray in the arse to post up the rest of the pics.
It was a great time.... the first of many!


----------



## Rock31

Pictures wont be up until tomorrow, everything I have tried and this PC virus is still kicking my ass! Can't upload any files, can't open any .exe file....screwed for a bit here.


----------



## Zfog

Rock31 said:


> Pictures wont be up until tomorrow, everything I have tried and this PC virus is still kicking my ass! Can't upload any files, can't open any .exe file....screwed for a bit here.


I know I was just giving you a hard time! Whenever you get a chance brother.


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> Pictures wont be up until tomorrow, everything I have tried and this PC virus is still kicking my ass! Can't upload any files, can't open any .exe file....screwed for a bit here.


Download a few anti virus programs and clean it out.


----------



## Rock31

Can't open any .exe files dork 

Nor .bat or .reg, nothing!


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> Can't open any .exe files dork
> 
> Nor .bat or .reg, nothing!


try Kapersky it cleaned me up and I haven't had any problems for years. They have a free trial.

Download documentation, updates, and betas for Kaspersky Lab products


----------



## Rock31

Lets finish off Day 1 shall we:

Chris(Max Power)

Roger(Boston Rog)









Some Knucklehead(Rock31)









Day 1 Group









Day 1 Herf Squad!









Mr Fuente in the fields:


----------



## Batista30

Finally Ray got off his ass and posted the pics..... Awesome pics.


----------



## Rock31

And finally back at The Biltmore in Providence, RI


----------



## Batista30

Those shots are from our hotel room view. You can see the capital in the distance and a skating rink below.


----------



## Rock31

Rock31 said:


> Lets finish off Day 1 shall we:
> 
> Chris(Max Power)
> 
> Roger(Boston Rog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Knucklehead(Rock31)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 Herf Squad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Fuente in the fields:


To the top!


----------



## Zfog

Definately a great time guys! Can't wait to do it again!

Bunch of knucklehaeds we are.:dizzy:


----------



## Batista30

You got that right Zach! Proud of it!


----------



## GregSS

Nice pics

Hopefully I can make the next one


----------



## WilsonRoa

When I get up to NJ, I'm gonna have to post something so some of us can meet up and have a smoke.


----------



## Batista30

GregSS said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Hopefully I can make the next one


*mind control* you will make the next one....



WilsonRoa said:


> When I get up to NJ, I'm gonna have to post something so some of us can meet up and have a smoke.


We meet up at least once a week in North Jersey, so just send one of us a pm.


----------



## Zfog

Its a good thing we got a picture of Ray before the blasting he just got from Veeral! :kicknuts:


----------



## Rock31

Looking forward to another one, Day 2 coming tomorrow


----------



## Boston Rog

Nice job Ray like the Hotel pics and skating ring great shots.


----------



## ptpablo

Good times!!! Good times!!!!! nicely done fellas!!! looks like a blast!!


----------



## Zfog

Boston Rog said:


> Nice job Ray like the Hotel pics and skating ring great shots.


That is a great view you guys had. Too bad you had to share a bed though! :hug:

Hey Roger I see you got your avatar up. Good stuff.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Batista30 said:


> We meet up at least once a week in North Jersey, so just send one of us a pm.


I have fam in North Bergen so thats even better for me!! lol.


----------



## Batista30

Zfog said:


> That is a great view you guys had. Too bad you had to share a bed though! :hug:
> 
> Hey Roger I see you got your avatar up. Good stuff.


Hey, wait a minute....only bed that was shared was with me and ursula, okay buddy???? Ray had his own room and sofa bed.:boxing:


----------



## Rock31

The pillows were amazing  so was the room service!


----------



## Boston Rog

Yes Zack figured it out lol .


----------



## Zfog

:shock:


Batista30 said:


> Hey, wait a minute....only bed that was shared was with me and ursula, okay buddy???? Ray had his own room and sofa bed.:boxing:


Lets see some proof! Haha jk guys. I think the herf went perfectly and it was great meeting you guys!
Next time we should smoke less dog rockets though! :shock:


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> :shock:
> 
> Next time we should smoke less dog rockets though! :shock:


Seriously. I think we can smoke better than all those pigs and oPus next time.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Seriously. I think we can smoke better than all those pigs and oPus next time.


Next time we need to bring more of those Ron Mexico smokes!!!!


----------



## Batista30

Friday night at the hotel after the herf. We're counting inventory in preparation for the second day of herfing


----------



## Zfog

damn.....when is the next herf? i am feeling nostalgic


----------



## Batista30

Here's some more for you Zach  Taken w the bb again.

Ray and Zach (Day 1)









Chris and Roger (Day 1)


----------



## Rock31

And here we go for Day 2:

Here we have Chris(Max Power) selling himself on the street:









Here we have Cheap Ash George(grumpy), Chris and Roger
The Cheap Ash George nickname lasted about 30 minutes, then without second thought he was in on a box split of Padron Little Hammers

Mr Fuente once again with Mrs Fuente close by:


----------



## Rock31

A sign in the bathroom, letting you know how to use the toilet:









Veeral, George and I made some purchases:









George once again, turns out he is not grumpy! Very generous and a great BOTL:


----------



## Rock31

Some pictures of Day 2 mess:










Chris(Max Power) Looking like a fine lady with those locks:


----------



## Bunker

Beer, coffee, champagne, coke, pepsi......_*Mustard? :ask:
*_


----------



## Rock31

That was for the after party, I think I should edit that out!


----------



## ShamWow

To all the NJ/MA herfers, I had been following the MA herf thread debating whether or not I would be able to go but work/life got in the way this past weekend. Wow, did I miss out .:hurt:...

...next time hopefully the planets will align...lol


Ed


----------



## Rock31

There will be more Ed, hopefully next time you can make it down or up!


----------



## szyzk

Magic Hat #9! Sweet!


----------



## Batista30

ShamWow said:


> To all the NJ/MA herfers, I had been following the MA herf thread debating whether or not I would be able to go but work/life got in the way this past weekend. Wow, did I miss out .:hurt:...
> 
> ...next time hopefully the planets will align...lol
> 
> Ed


We'll let you know the next time we have one Ed. It was an absolute blast and definitely wonderful meeting everyone in person and how well they matched up to their online personality. Grumpy is definitely not grumpy.

Everyone was cool, glad I could meet Rick(bunker) and Roger (Boston Reg), cool guys.

Chris laughed at our jokes, so that makes him awesome. And Zach hooked us up with a very nice place to smoke. :nod:


----------



## Zfog

Batista30 said:


> We'll let you know the next time we have one Ed. It was an absolute blast and definitely wonderful meeting everyone in person and how well they matched up to their online personality. Grumpy is definitely not grumpy.
> 
> Everyone was cool, glad I could meet Rick(bunker) and Roger (Boston Reg), cool guys.
> 
> Chris laughed at our jokes, so that makes him awesome. *And Zach hooked us up with a very nice place to smoke*. :nod:


Wow I sound pretty lame!! lol
Thanks for putting up the pics guys. It already feels like it was ages ago. Haha
and yes chris was laughing (maybe even to hard) at all the jokes! :tease:


----------



## Batista30

And Zach showed up. (does that make you sound even more lame? )


----------



## Rock31

Batista30 said:


> And Zach kind of showed up BUT was out-herfed by a girl!. (does that make you sound even more lame? )


Fixed to make your statement more accurate :lolat:

:bolt:


----------



## Zfog

Touchee brothers haha


----------



## Rock31

So we shall see you in NJ tomorrow?

Did you guys get snow today?


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> So we shall see you in NJ tomorrow?
> 
> Did you guys get snow today?


No snow, just a thick sheet of ice sealing the jeep up tight.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> No snow, just a thick sheet of ice sealing the jeep up tight.


+1 I would drive up but I'm far to lame. :anim_soapbox:


----------



## Reino

Looks and sounds like everyone had a great time. Good Pics.


----------



## Rock31

Ok we will wait for the weekend! LAMER!


----------



## szyzk

At the very least, one of you knuckleheads is going to meet with me for a smoke in March/April... It doesn't have to be in the Commonwealth, but it does have to happen.


----------



## Zfog

szyzk said:


> At the very least, one of you knuckleheads is going to meet with me for a smoke in March/April... It doesn't have to be in the Commonwealth, but it does have to happen.


The next herf will be of epic proportions!!!


----------



## Batista30

szyzk said:


> At the very least, one of you knuckleheads is going to meet with me for a smoke in March/April... It doesn't have to be in the Commonwealth, but it does have to happen.


Andrew, as I told Erich, you guys come this way anytime, I'll be ready to smoke with you, herf or no herf. I'm sure Ray would come out of SI and Jim as well. Anytime.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Rock31

Definitely! JR is a central location for many people here!

And if you wanted to check out CI or Holts just let us know in advance I am sure we could work it into the plan


----------



## Scott W.

I'll be at JR tonight.


----------



## Rock31

I'm sure Veeral will be as well, I will try and make it Thursday and next week for sure!


----------



## grumpy1328

Next time around, maybe some of us Massholes can meet up and drive down to Jersey together.


----------



## Zfog

grumpy1328 said:


> Next time around, maybe some of us Massholes can meet up and drive down to Jersey together.


This sounds good to me! We need a vehicle we can smoke in! Or not....
Count me in!
Do you think you are available for your birthday?


----------



## Boston Rog

Zfog said:


> This sounds good to me! We need a vehicle we can smoke in! Or not....
> Count me in!
> Do you think you are available for your birthday?


Sounds like fun i would go if theres room or take a train.


----------



## Rock31

All you clowns should hop on a train and come down! Or rent one of those 70's vans and come down


----------



## Batista30

Driving down together is probably the best idea between saving time and money. The hotel next to JRs is very reasonably priced and if you guys stay for two nights, we could hit jrs and holts.


----------



## grumpy1328

Train doesn't sound bad, but driving would probably be cheaper. I smoke in my car all the time, so that wouldn't be a problem. It's a Sebring convertible, so the back seat is a little cramped, but still doable.


----------



## Max_Power

I'm down like a clown for the train to the town. Or a car, just not mine.


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> I'm down like a clown for the train to the town. Or a car, just not mine.


Zach's Truck -no
Chris's Truck -no
George's sebring - probably NO ( four guys smoking in a convertible.....lol)
Roger - gotta pray yes.


----------



## Rock31

Cmon if they all squeeze into the Sebring it would be just like a bad episode of The Office, George looks a bit like Michael Scott LMAO!


----------



## Zfog

I all front seat.lol anyway I'm 6'3. haha
We can all pitch in for gas and toss George a few dog rockets!!!! I am in for sure. What dates are you thinking George, since you are possibly driving? Also I think 2 night would be best but am open for just one if thats what goes down.


----------



## grumpy1328

Not sure about the dates yet, will have to talk to wife. 

Today, it's been snowing and sleeting all day. Just keeps getting worse and worse. My wife has just been standing there, staring thru the kitchen window, all day. If it gets much worse, I'll have to think about letting her in.


----------



## Max_Power

grumpy1328 said:


> Not sure about the dates yet, will have to talk to wife.
> 
> Today, it's been snowing and sleeting all day. Just keeps getting worse and worse. My wife has just been standing there, staring thru the kitchen window, all day. If it gets much worse, I'll have to think about letting her in.


Oh my god George, that's the hardest I have laughed all day!


----------



## Zfog

grumpy1328 said:


> Not sure about the dates yet, will have to talk to wife.
> 
> Today, it's been snowing and sleeting all day. Just keeps getting worse and worse. My wife has just been standing there, staring thru the kitchen window, all day. If it gets much worse, I'll have to think about letting her in.


It took me a second. You wiley bastage. haha thats pretty good!


----------



## Batista30

:biglaugh:


----------



## ptpablo

grumpy1328 said:


> Not sure about the dates yet, will have to talk to wife.
> 
> Today, it's been snowing and sleeting all day. Just keeps getting worse and worse. My wife has just been standing there, staring thru the kitchen window, all day. If it gets much worse, I'll have to think about letting her in.


Now thats funny!!!! i cant wait to meet all of you. as for the ones i know....JR's thursday???


----------



## Rock31

I can't make JR till Monday, hopefully you can join me then? I know Veeral is going Thursday.


----------



## Batista30

As Ray said, I'll be there thursday. I haven't smoked since the herf on saturday, don't really miss the smoking yet. Maybe tomorrow I'll go.


----------



## ptpablo

Ya, i guess i could swing Monday. i'll be there Thursday Veeral, but im not telling you what time!


----------



## Rock31

Cool! Need to catch up brother! It's been too long


----------



## GregSS

You all could cut the distance in half and meet here in CT.

I have an awesome cigar bar/lounge right by me.


----------



## Batista30

GregSS said:


> You all could cut the distance in half and meet here in CT.
> 
> I have an awesome cigar bar/lounge right by me.


From the North
Zach -150 miles
Roger 120 miles
Chris 105 miles
George - 65 Miles

From the South
Ray 100 Miles
Me 100 Miles
Jim 95 Miles

For a 2-3 day event, all of us would be required to get hotel reservations or forced to make long drives everyday. This is a more likely scenario for a one day herf more than anything. 
Right now, it would be best to have it in NJ for the next one so half don't have to travel and the other half can stay overnight.


----------



## Rock31

JR is the perfect spot really for a nice get together, if we want more boutique cigars we could always venture out to Holts or a smaller shop in NJ but at JR we have food, booze, wine and plenty of seating 

Plus lodging is walking distance so if Chris gets trashed again he can walk to his room!


----------



## GregSS

Batista30 said:


> From the North
> Zach -150 miles
> Roger 120 miles
> Chris 105 miles
> George - 65 Miles
> 
> From the South
> Ray 100 Miles
> Me 100 Miles
> Jim 95 Miles
> 
> For a 2-3 day event, all of us would be required to get hotel reservations or forced to make long drives everyday. This is a more likely scenario for a one day herf more than anything.
> Right now, it would be best to have it in NJ for the next one so half don't have to travel and the other half can stay overnight.


A one day event is enough for me. I'm not sure my lungs can take 2-3 days of heavy smoking.

I'll slide down to Jersey for a Herf though schedule permitting.


----------



## Scott W.

Let me know if it's NJ and when it's going down.


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> From the North
> Zach -150 miles
> Roger 120 miles
> Chris 105 miles
> George - 65 Miles
> 
> From the South
> Ray 100 Miles
> Me 100 Miles
> Jim 95 Miles
> 
> For a 2-3 day event, all of us would be required to get hotel reservations or forced to make long drives everyday. This is a more likely scenario for a one day herf more than anything.
> Right now, it would be best to have it in NJ for the next one so half don't have to travel and the other half can stay overnight.


Don't forget Erich from the West, 1,055 Miles or 18 Hours... :bitchslap::mod:


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> Don't forget Erich from the West, 1,055 Miles or 18 Hours... :bitchslap::mod:


You planning on driving? or flying? coming with your wife? staying longer than 3 days? sightseeing?


----------



## Rock31

Don't be a tourist in NYC please gawd!

Looking forward to this, fun times ahead


----------



## Evonnida

When we come up, it will be by car, it's easier for me to bring certain things that way. Also it will be with the wife and staying for a few days, total number of days is still unknown.


----------



## Rock31

I would plan to be here for three weeks, that should give you enough time to enjoy yourself 

The wife can shop in the perfume/makeup store in JR, she will be happy and you will have no $$ when she is done!

Good to see people are planning to come over to NJ!


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> Don't be a tourist in NYC please gawd!
> 
> Looking forward to this, fun times ahead


I'm gonna be a total tourist!! Visor, high socks and binoculars; the whole nine yards!!


----------



## Rock31

And a camera hanging from your neck, also don't forget to walk while staring at the pretty buildings running into as many people along the way as possible!

Make sure you get at least 1 dirty water dog on your trip as well!


----------



## Evonnida

Ahhh... the old dirty water dog... You shouldn't call yourself names like that... It's not nice. 
Truth is, I can't wait to have one... how sad is that!


----------



## Rock31

Not sad at all, I tried to make them at home, just is not the same.

Cooked hot dogs the night before and left the water in the pot, next day let some dogs sit in it for a few hours and nothing 

It will be a nice trip though, check out Grey's Papaya as well!

I can do a NYC eating tour with ya LOL


----------



## GregSS

Rock31 said:


> Not sad at all, I tried to make them at home, just is not the same.
> 
> Cooked hot dogs the night before and left the water in the pot, next day let some dogs sit in it for a few hours and nothing
> 
> It will be a nice trip though, check out Grey's Papaya as well!
> 
> I can do a NYC eating tour with ya LOL


In for the NYC eating tour

Make sure you go to Peter Lugers. Trust me


----------



## szyzk

Papaya King! Shake Shack! Let's do this!

NYC will never be the same now that the Siberia Bar is closed, though. 

Edit: Is the Gowanus Yacht Club still open in Brooklyn?


----------



## Zfog

Hey Erich don't forget to wear your fanny pack as well!!!!


----------



## Batista30

I just came back from Fume in montclair. They have a very nice selection of cigars priced a bit higher (similar to your lounge Zach) but the lounge side is very nice and accomodating. I spoke with the management there and even though it's members only after 6pm, they are willing to work with me. Absolutely phenomenal ventilation system, so now we have two places to go to in the area

FUME CIGAR SHOP & LOUNGE | Fume Cigars


----------



## Zfog

Is there an espresso machine? lol
Sounds good to me brother... lead the way.



Batista30 said:


> I just came back from Fume in montclair. They have a very nice selection of cigars priced a bit higher (similar to your lounge Zach) but the lounge side is very nice and accomodating. I spoke with the management there and even though it's members only after 6pm, they are willing to work with me. Absolutely phenomenal ventilation system, so now we have two places to go to in the area
> 
> FUME CIGAR SHOP & LOUNGE | Fume Cigars


----------



## ptpablo

Great Cuban restaurant across the street. Cuban Pete's... bring your own!!!


----------



## Boston Rog

What are you guys thinking leave Sat come back Sun.


----------



## Rock31

Cuban Petes YUM and the liquor store is right there! My buddy lives right above Fume lol!


----------



## Batista30

I think the thought is come friday and leave sunday. Up to you guys. Realize that a few of us down here can start herfing thursday for those thinking of coming earlier.


----------



## Evonnida

Zfog said:


> Hey Erich don't forget to wear your fanny pack as well!!!!


It's called a Murse (Man-Purse)
Thank you very much


----------



## Zfog

Well then you can wear your Bro (boy bra) at the same time!

I think leave fri afternoon and head back sunday!


----------



## Rock31

Make sure to bring the baby sling as well, and carry your baby on your stomach!


----------



## Evonnida

Zfog said:


> Well then you can wear your Bro (boy bra) at the same time!
> 
> I think leave fri afternoon and head back sunday!


Is that another fat joke? WTF!!??!
What weekend are we talking here? 3/12?


----------



## Batista30

1. Veeral - Any weekend
2.


----------



## Zfog

Evonnida said:


> Is that another fat joke? WTF!!??!
> What weekend are we talking here? 3/12?


Not a fat joke. I think your boobs are cute. :eyebrows: (crossed the line methinks)

It is better if you guys set a date, i will just try to make it happen.


----------



## Zfog

Batista30 said:


> 1. Veeral - Any weekend
> 2.


Veeral loves his lists. Only thing with me is that my wife works every other weekend so I will have to check it out.


----------



## Evonnida

I'd be able to leave here late on 3/18 (Fri) or early 3/19 (Sat) and be able to stay until 3/22 (Tues) or so.


----------



## Batista30

1. Veeral - Any weekend
2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray - any weekend



Zfog said:


> Veeral loves his lists. Only thing with me is that my wife works every other weekend so I will have to check it out.


Don't you think you should have checked by now which weekend in march is good for you punk???? :doh: Jeez, as long as Jim, and Raylene the red head pantyhose wearing doofus shows up, I don't care.


----------



## Rock31

Count me in, any weekend except 4/24 LMAO!


----------



## Evonnida

Zfog said:


> Not a fat joke. I think your boobs are cute. :eyebrows: (crossed the line methinks)
> 
> It is better if you guys set a date, i will just try to make it happen.


Kinda creeped out, but thanks for the compliment none the less...:dunno:


----------



## Zfog

The weekend of March 19 would be best for me. Ok Veeral stop picking on my lame ass. :mad2:


----------



## Zfog

Evonnida said:


> Kinda creeped out, but thanks for the compliment none the less...:dunno:


Yeah as I was typing it I was thinking that it was a tad weird. lol
Just trying to be supportive. (no pun intended...seriously)(don't wanna get shot):amen:


----------



## Evonnida

Zfog said:


> Yeah as I was typing it I was thinking that it was a tad weird. lol
> Just trying to be supportive. (no pun intended...seriously)(don't wanna get shot):amen:


Supportive? Another Bra joke!?!? Come on!!

Haha, glad the 19th works for you... This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Batista30

1. Veeral - Any weekend in march
2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray - any weekend in march



Zfog said:


> The weekend of March 19 would be best for me. Ok Veeral stop picking on my lame ass. :mad2:


You don't scare me....:lie:

BTW, Andrew, if you can't make the mentioned weekend, i'm all for meeting up the previous weekend and still smoking away with you brother.


----------



## Zfog

Maybe we should also start up a seperate herf thread?!?! 


Veeral, It may not be the same w/out Mrs.Fuente.


----------



## Batista30

1. Veeral - Any weekend in march
-Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray - any weekend in march

I'd like Ursula to be there....

BTW, Andrew, if you can't make the mentioned weekend, i'm all for meeting up the previous weekend and still smoking away with you brother.


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> BTW, Andrew, if you can't make the mentioned weekend, i'm all for meeting up the previous weekend and still smoking away with you brother.


I forgot that March/April are tax time. My wife works with investments at a bank, so us doing a combined vacation is out the window. That more than likely limits me getting away to a three-day weekend at best.

As of right now I'll probably have to work the morning of the 19th, so if that's the weekend of a big get-together I couldn't be in Jersey until 5PM-ish... How late do these things last?


----------



## Batista30

1. Veeral - Any weekend in march
-Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray - any weekend in march

I'd like Ursula to be there....

Andrew, they last till 10pm or so.


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> Andrew, they last till 10pm or so.


Probably best for me not to attempt the 19th then. If I'm leaving from Warren and not Harrisburg, it would make more sense for me to have a day when I can be on the road early so that I'm in the NJ/NY-area by mid-morning.


----------



## Rock31

Always have late night on Staten Island lol, lounge is usually open till 2 or 3.


----------



## szyzk

I want this to work out when I have a few days. It's been probably six years since I was in NYC and I'd like to visit some of the old haunts... It would be a great trip if I could spend a day herfing and have another day or two to kick around


----------



## Zfog

It's definately not going to be easy for all of us to meet on a given weekend.
If its easier for Andrew, I will bow out so you guys can plan for the previous or following weekend. Besides I'm lame anyway. lol


----------



## szyzk

Zfog said:


> It's definately not going to be easy for all of us to meet on a given weekend.
> If its easier for Andrew, I will bow out so you guys can plan for the previous or following weekend. Besides I'm lame anyway. lol


No no, especially with Erich not being able to make it until the weekend of the 19th!

I'm only 6 hours away, so it's not as big of a deal for me. Plus, I have to assume that as long as it's not spur of the moment, I'll be able to get either Ray or Veeral available for at least an hour or two.


----------



## Rock31

Andrew, Veeral, Jim and myself will make it whenever you can. Scott and Chris may pop up as well, plus any other NJ Puffers.


----------



## Dread

Batista30 said:


> I just came back from Fume in montclair. They have a very nice selection of cigars priced a bit higher (similar to your lounge Zach) but the lounge side is very nice and accomodating. I spoke with the management there and even though it's members only after 6pm, they are willing to work with me. Absolutely phenomenal ventilation system, so now we have two places to go to in the area
> 
> FUME CIGAR SHOP & LOUNGE | Fume Cigars


In for a trip to Fume, any weekend in March. I just talked to Ralph tonight, hes bringing in 262 cigars and Rodrigo cigars. Great guy and a great shop. Only thing is I didnt see how big the lounge is, it looked real nice from what I saw but is it big enough?


----------



## Batista30

Dread said:


> In for a trip to Fume, any weekend in March. I just talked to Ralph tonight, hes bringing in 262 cigars and Rodrigo cigars. Great guy and a great shop. Only thing is I didnt see how big the lounge is, it looked real nice from what I saw but is it big enough?


Members only after 6pm. Lounge can hold 20 - 30 people probably. Herf is revolving around JRs with a sidestop at Fume.


----------



## Dread

Sweet, Ive never been to JR's before


----------



## Batista30

Batista30 said:


> 1. Veeral - Any weekend in march
> -Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
> 2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
> 3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
> 4. Ray - any weekend in march
> 
> I'd like Ursula to be there....
> 
> Andrew, they last till 10pm or so.


Erich, Ursula will be down on Sunday night, so the four of us can go into city on Monday if you like for some fun. Whatever you want.


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> Erich, Ursula will be down on Sunday night, so the four of us can go into city on Monday if you like for some fun. Whatever you want.


As in NYC?


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> As in NYC?


LOL!!!! Sorry for the lingo Erich. Yes, NYC. Or if you want to make a daytrip somewhere it's cool.


----------



## Evonnida

We'd love to do that... The wife was just saying how much she wanted to "be a tourist" in the city.


----------



## Dread

So whats the plan for northeast herf part II ? I dont want to miss out again


----------



## Batista30

1. Veeral - Any weekend in march
-Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
4. Ray - any weekend in march

we're putting together a list of who can make it either the 2nd or 3rd(primary) weekend in march. We plan on mainly herfing at jrs in whippany with a possible stop at some smaller shops.


----------



## Rock31

Niiiiiiice glad to see it's starting to take shape


----------



## Dread

Good deal, lets get a date hammered out so my girlfriend can take that saturday off from work. I have weekends off so put me down for any march weekend.


----------



## GregSS

I'm most likely in for either of those weekends too

Is there any good shopping around there for the ladies that don't smoke?


----------



## Rock31

Right by JR there are bigger stores such as Target, Costco, there is a Walmart about 15 minutes away, there is a mall as well maybe 20 minutes and Short Hills mall which is a higher end mall.

I know there are smaller boutique stores in some of the parking lots not sure which ones though, movie theater, bowling alley...plenty to do


----------



## Zfog

Batista30 said:


> 1. Veeral - Any weekend in march
> -Ursula 3/11-3/13 Available......
> 2. Erich 3/18 (friday) - 3/22 (tuesday)
> 3. Zach - 3/18 (friday)-3/20 Sunday
> 4. Ray - any weekend in march
> 
> we're putting together a list of who can make it either the 2nd or 3rd(primary) weekend in march. We plan on mainly herfing at jrs in whippany with a possible stop at some smaller shops.


Just to clarify.... it appears there may be get togethers on two consecutive weekends? This may allow more people to make it! Albeit it asking alot of our hosts.

Is this correct or am I slow....:blabla:


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> Right by JR there are bigger stores such as Target, Costco, there is a Walmart about 15 minutes away, there is a mall as well maybe 20 minutes and Short Hills mall which is a higher end mall.
> 
> I know there are smaller boutique stores in some of the parking lots not sure which ones though, movie theater, bowling alley...plenty to do


Short Hills -20 min drive from Jrs
A great mall to walk around in even if you don't anything.
The Mall at Short Hills: The Mall at Short Hills

Livingston Mall - 10 min drive from Jrs
More of the everyday stores
Livingston Mall® - Livingston, NJ 07039 | Simon Malls

Bridgewater Commons Mall - 35-40min from Jrs
A very nice mall as well
Bridgewater Commons - Upscale Shopping Mall in Bridgewater, New Jersey Featuring Top Dining and Entertainment


----------



## Batista30

Zfog said:


> Just to clarify.... it appears there may be get togethers on two consecutive weekends? This may allow more people to make it! Albeit it asking alot of our hosts.
> 
> Is this correct or am I slow....:blabla:


You're not slow : ) :first:

I'm thinking the primary weekend looks to be the 3rd weekend. Then, however wants to come down but can't make the 3rd, but can make the 2nd, Ray, Jim and I have no problem doing this for you guys.


----------



## Zfog

Batista30 said:


> You're not slow : ) :first:
> 
> I'm thinking the primary weekend looks to be the 3rd weekend. Then, however wants to come down but can't make the 3rd, but can make the 2nd, Ray, Jim and I have no problem doing this for you guys.


Good to know I'm not slow! Now I can retire my dribble cup!!! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Evonnida

Zfog said:


> Good to know I'm not slow! Now I can retire my dribble cup!!! :new_all_coholic:


Whoa, whoa... not so fast... :tape2:


----------



## Rock31

Dread said:


> So whats the plan for northeast herf part II ? I dont want to miss out again


Still working out dates but at any given time there are always at least 3 of us available down here!

Looks like plans are JR and depending on what people want to do we can always go shop hopping on day 2 or something like that!

Either way it's going to be a blast!


----------



## Zfog

Evonnida said:


> Whoa, whoa... not so fast... :tape2:


OK I will keep it around just in case.


----------



## Batista30

I have started a new thread in NJ Herfs. Please just post on that thread if it pertains to the herf in March.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/eastern/283074-new-jersey-herf-march.html#post3096737


----------

